# Is $0.99/LBS  A good price for pork butt???? I think so ! (updated with Q-views)



## jrod62 (Oct 28, 2011)

Well Schnucks did it again. I did two other post on here about Schnucks butts on sale for $1.19 /LBS

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111996/1-19-lbs-for-pork-butt-roast-he-ya

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111404/cheap-butts

Now I got Schnucks ad in the mail ,$.99/LBS for pork butt!!!!

How can i pass this up ? Ran to store, they had 3 of them on the shelf. Grab them and ran !!

Going back today hope they have more in stock. Just started making Sausage so two of these

little piggy's will become Sausage








Does it really say $.99 ???







I need to get off my butt and get these cut up and make some more sausage ,

Got one question, when cutting these up do u leave the fat cap on or cut it  off ?

My first batch I made I cut it off. When I cook it up there wasn't any grease in the pan.

Thanks for looking will post some more pictures later today


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 28, 2011)

Great price Man!


----------



## roller (Oct 28, 2011)

Will never see that price around here again...Great score !


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 28, 2011)

Your lucky. I don't think I will ever see prices that low around here. If I did I would fill up the freezer with them for sure.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 28, 2011)

That is a great price on butts. Not only that, but they are good weight.

Lowest price I have found around here is $1.57 lb. and the butts were 

small 3-1/2 to 4-1/2 lb.

Wish I could find a few deals like that.

Happy Smokin

Mike


----------



## doctord1955 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have started leaving the fat on gives u a better tasting product


----------



## nwdave (Oct 28, 2011)

Man, some people have all the luck.  Great score.  Uh, how many freezers do you have?  With deals like these, I'll bet you don't enough freezer space.....


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 28, 2011)

"Fill The Freezer!

Todd


----------



## jalan43 (Oct 28, 2011)

Great price! Regular price hear is $1.99.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2011)

Unbelievable!!!

I haven't seen that price around here since nearly 2 years ago !!!

Nice Score !!!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Oct 28, 2011)

Hell yes it's a good price. We got them here for 1.29 right now.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 28, 2011)

awesome deal...load upppppppp


----------



## mr500 (Oct 28, 2011)

Great catch,..I paid 1.79 lb this morn for 2 at Albertsons here in Fl.  Winn Dixie wants 2.59 lb damnnnn

Albertsons also have BBR for 2.88 pnd. I grabbed 3 slabz!!


----------



## michael ark (Oct 28, 2011)

You lucky dog.


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 28, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Man, some people have all the luck.  Great score.  Uh, how many freezers do you have?  With deals like these, I'll bet you don't enough freezer space.....


I only have the 3 so far . Hope they have more when I head up that way tonight. I do need to buy a big freezer. Have 2 refrigerators, freezers on them don't have much room in them


----------



## couger78 (Oct 28, 2011)

alelover said:


> We got them here for 1.29 right now.


That's generally the 'best' price I find here on pork butts—more often they hover around $1.79...


----------



## custom99 (Oct 28, 2011)

I would be filling my freezer for that price. I just paid $1.59 for a 10 pounder yesterday at the local butcher shop. Sams club here was at $1.69 yesterday.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 28, 2011)

What a great price!!!

Sales are usually 1.79 here.

      Craig


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 28, 2011)

Man I think I'm doing good if I get it for $1.89 lb. Imagine all the BBB I could make at $0.99 lb.


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 28, 2011)

Count your blessings - $3.69 a pound for pork here and they dont sell butts!  Picnics, loins, chops but no butts.   Brought 4 butts back with me (frozen and in the checked bag) when I visited Minnesota in September!!!

John


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 28, 2011)

talk to the meat man. They prob have more in the cryo package in the back that they can sell you.


----------



## venture (Oct 28, 2011)

It seems like only a year ago.  It might be a little longer?  Butts were .99 on sale all the time.  Now butts are often on sale for 1.69 sale price?

Fill your freezer at .99!

That is if they are not trimmed down so much they won't make good sausage?

We are sending corn to make lousy gas that gets lousy gas mileage.  Has anybody noticed the price of beef, milk, or cheese lately?  It is our wonderful government at work.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 29, 2011)

*They are running $1.58/lb here.*

*JC1947*


----------



## rawk (Oct 29, 2011)

We pay more than that wholesale at my work!


----------



## rgacat (Oct 29, 2011)

Gave $1.69 last night for two to do tonight.


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just got done making two of these butts into sausage, I use LEM BACKWOODS fresh sausage seasoning "Maple"

used 15 LBS of butts








I put the tray, screw pusher and the "t" piece , in the freezer for an hour to get it cold so the meat stay cold too.







all grinded up. come out to 19 lbs







used 15 LBS of it to make sausage the rest will go in with some beef to make summer sausage







loading the horn up with Natural hog casing 32mm













starting the braid on them







all braided up







thanks for looking


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just scored 3 more butts: :sausage:


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice looking sausage!


----------



## slider (Nov 1, 2011)

ended up with close to 80lbs of sausage made from there sale, thanks schnucks should be set until spring

later

slider


----------



## bloc004 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey Jrod, how did that LEM Maple taste?  Is it a breakfast sausage maple taste or maple brat taste?  I have a package that I want to try out, and some venison thawing.

Thanks!


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 1, 2011)

bloc004 said:


> Hey Jrod, how did that LEM Maple taste?  Is it a breakfast sausage maple taste or maple brat taste?  I have a package that I want to try out, and some venison thawing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


its a breakfast sausage taste. Turn out great . We save some of it to roll out and make a breakfast fattie out of it.


----------



## bloc004 (Nov 1, 2011)

Great thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice Job Ed!!!!

Sausage looks Great !!!!

Bear


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job Ed!!!!
> 
> Sausage looks Great !!!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear


----------

